# Mushroom Violator's..Important read!!



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

With all these pics of you guys with your finds i just want to ask if all of you have your "shroom license"..If not all the ones you found should be turned over to me immediately.....:lol::lol:


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

I swear i had one........ picked it up the other day when i got my commorant stamp and a case of shells:evilsmile


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

............Dang I knew I was forgetting something!:evil::lol:


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Screamer,

I shot mine on my own property, does that make me legal?

Fred


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Fabner1 said:


> Screamer,
> 
> I shot mine on my own property, does that make me legal?
> 
> Fred


Your safe Fred....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Screamer,

Thanks, I actually got sick to my stomach worrying about this. I had to go into the bathroom and scream out the name of my favorite car, BUICK!:tdo12:
I was calling for Ralph and Ralph never came!

I have always considered myself a law-abiding citizen of Michigan!:evil:

Do Non-residents have to pay more? They had better or I'm going to be really ticked!


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Winter,

Them Cormorants need shooting! All of them!:tdo12:

I hear they taste just like chikin!:evil:


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

That Lic. is no good. It does not have any kill tags on it


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Despite them being out of season, they were about to damage on the private property I hunt. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Is it now legal to bait them?


----------

